# Does Dual monitor decrease FPS in games ???



## damngoodman999 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have single TFT 19" inch monitor & 17" CRT monitor i want to connect those to GTX 260 while gaming in a single TFT means the other monitor stays stand by , so then the FPS will decease  

TFT resolution 144 X 900 
CRT resolution 1024 X 768


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

I can't say anything for sure, but you better try it out and check. You can be our in house expert on dual monitors. 

IMO, theoretically it should be like alt-Tab function in windows, so I don't think there woud be any performance drop in games unless you do something in the other monitor as in gfx intensive app. Best to try it out and see what happens.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 3, 2009)

There will be performance drops if you are running GFX intensive apps in both the monitors. Rest is up with your CPU. If you are using 64 bit Operating system.. it will give better performance than 32 bit.


----------



## asingh (Oct 3, 2009)

Probably not. Since the GPU has all ready done the processing, it would just copy it across to a second output port. I am sure the chip is smart enough to do this.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Probably not. Cause the processing has all ready been done. It will just be copied to another port. Am sure the chips are smart enough to do this.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 3, 2009)

Im using 64bit OS only !

Asigh - if i start the game the other monitor automatically turns off , again i quit the game the monitor power on . Only one monitor is used for gaming ! 

My GPU temp with one monitor is 48Deg if i connect another monitor it goes 54deg , that means wat ??


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

The other monitor consumes power IMO.


----------



## asingh (Oct 3, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Im using 64bit OS only !
> 
> Asigh - if i start the game the other monitor automatically turns off , again i quit the game the monitor power on . Only one monitor is used for gaming !
> 
> My GPU temp with one monitor is 48Deg if i connect another monitor it goes 54deg , that means wat ??



How have you connected the monitors..also which games you tried..?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 3, 2009)

asigh said:


> How have you connected the monitors..also which games you tried..?



one is with DVI another one with VGA (by using DVI to VGA connector) , all most all the games i tried .


----------



## asingh (Oct 4, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> all most all the games i tried .



Which ones...names..??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> My GPU temp with one monitor is 48Deg if i connect another monitor it goes 54deg , that means wat ??


Simple logic. Each monitor has different resolution. You stress GPU more when resolution is higher so temps also go higher.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 5, 2009)

^^ nice MHG ,after long time good answer finally . wat abt the FPS drop in dual monitor while gaming  ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ nice MHG ,after long time good answer finally . wat abt the FPS drop in dual monitor while gaming  ??


FPS should theoritically be unaffected whether the 2nd monitor is connected or not. Why can't you just try that part yourself and confirm ?


----------



## asingh (Oct 5, 2009)

Even I had mentioned...that. GPU does not get stressed via multi monitor. It is only the resolution and affects selected that stress the GPU.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 5, 2009)

ya , now iam using single monitor so much for the dual one !


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 6, 2009)

No, it won't, as the game simply won't render for the unactive monitor (some games, such as Supreme Commander, and World in Conflict, will render for the second screen), thus, to the game, the second monitor never existed.


----------

